# RAM Verbrauch von Objekten im Eclipse Debugger checken



## toom (29. Aug 2008)

Wie kann ich den RAM-Verbrauch eines Objektes überprüfen, wenn ich ein Javaprogramm im Debugger von Eclispe ausführe?


----------



## foobar (29. Aug 2008)

Dafür nutzt man eigentlich einen Profiler und keinen Debugger.
Jvisualvm ist seit kurzem Teil des Jdks: https://visualvm.dev.java.net/


----------



## toom (30. Aug 2008)

Danke für die Antwort. Kann ich VisualVM auch in Verbindung mit Tomcat 6 verwenden? Google hat leider nichts gefunden.


----------



## foobar (30. Aug 2008)

Ja, kannst du. Man kann mit visualvm jeden Javaprozess debuggen ohne irgendwas am Zielprogramm zu ändern. Einfach den Tomcatprozess auswählen und los gehts.


----------



## Gast (30. Aug 2008)

Tja hört sich soweit ganz gut an. Leider läuft auf meinem Apple JDK 1.5 und JDK 1.6 gibt es nur für Leopard (10.5). Deshalb muss ich erstmal noch ein bisschen warten bis ich VisualVM nutzen kann...


----------



## maki (30. Aug 2008)

Probier doch mal JConsole.


----------



## JConsole (30. Aug 2008)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Probier doch mal JConsole.



kann mir jemand erklären wozu visualvm gut sein soll?

jconsole gibts nun schon eine ganze weile und ist nen gutes tool, wozu also visualvm?


----------



## maki (30. Aug 2008)

http://marxsoftware.blogspot.com/2008/08/from-jconsole-to-visualvm.html

VisualVM scheint eine zusammenfassung von Tools zu sein:


> With the release of VisualVM as a standard part of Sun's JDK distribution since JDK 6 Update 7, it is likely that Java developers will begin using VisualVM in situations in which they previously used the separate tools such as jinfo, jmap, jstack, jstat, and JConsole. Fortunately, two of the main features JMX developers were likely to use in JConsole can be used with VisualVM as well.


----------

